# IVF? It's a crazier gamble than a Las Vegas casino (and I should know - I'm a te



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

IVF? It's a crazier gamble than a Las Vegas casino (and I should know - I'm a test-tube baby pioneer)

By Professor Sammy Lee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1215176/IVF-Its-crazier-gamble-Las-Vegas-casino-I-know--Im-test-tube-baby-pioneer.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this really true about raising antibodies?  Does that mean if you are unexplained (and say you had had all immune tests etc etc), IVF could then prevent a natural pg?  Although given that we have all been trying naturally for some time, maybe this doesn't matter.  

This article really confused me!

Any ideas anyone.
Kate x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

The doctor should be ashamed of herself. She's said she has given IVF to coupls where there is almost no hope. My clinic (Oxford) may not be perfect but one thing I do trust them to do is tell me when to stop. When we first found out my FSH is high (14.2) they made me wait a month and be retested. They told me that if it went up the following month then they would "invite me to come in for a chat to discuss other options". Fortunately it went down and they agreed to treat me. 

As for the comments underneath, well, disgusted doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Just reading this now.  Does anyone know which clinic she work(ed) at?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Funny that we've never heard of HIM; this pioneer     - he is a him as he was on Radio 5 last week....For me the trouble is that we'd all like to go through less cycles but the very point he makes about ladies getting pregnant after lots of cycles tells us that there are not "cut offs" ie it is all about OUR CHOICE. He also fails to mention that whether he is giving each patient the very best 3 cycles he can - unless he is at  one of the top 2 clinics in the country (he is not as far as I know) he is most certainly not - most couples have to settle for a 26% success rate when, if the HFEA did their job, every clinic should be getting the 60% rates seen regularly in the top London clinics...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this him? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammy_Lee_(scientist). If it is, then he is at one of the top two clinics (for under 35s anyway)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't know why I even bother reading this papers articles on IVF...they always come across as anti and I can't even remember seeing one that was pro...and as for most of the uninformed comments from some of the readers....well, let's hope they or someone they know ever has to travel the IF road !! 

N x


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Urgh - the comments - so poisonous, reading them is like picking at a scab - you know you shouldn't but..

tbh this comment thread on this article is more of the balanced ones, but   the woman who blames STD's - terrible.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Glitter said:


> Just reading this now. Does anyone know which clinic she work(ed) at?


UCL apparently... I did a google search and found a link to a podcast featuring all our IVF favourites, Sammy "I'm a pioneer you know!" Lee, Sir Bob, "I have a dark side" Winston and Naomi "paying foreign women for eggs is akin to prostitution" Pfeffer

Need I say more 

Uncle Sammy has a youtube page too (at least I think it's him, rather than someone pretending to be him) so I posted a question about this antibody thing, I'd definitely like to hear more about it!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Also a place renowned for telling women with an FSH of 10+ to go and get Donor Eggs as it is "their only hope"    .....bizarre when so many women in this group go and and get pregnant with their own eggs after a few goes with good clinics who WILL treat them....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey guess wot?! It IS the real Sammy Lee on that Youtube page and he's responded to my question. Unsurprisingly, he says he's been quoted out of context by the DM... it's like Zita all over again  Surely they KNOW what this paper is like before they decide to grant interviews, are they really that naive...?






/links


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a relief!  Why do they do all these sensationalist articles - very frustrating and doesn't help us get the support we really need!

Well done on getting the reply Nixf01!


----------

